# Eingabe auslesen mit JOptionPane



## gokappi (1. Dez 2006)

tag schön,
ich möchte den string ( nur zahlen) übernehmen und ausgeben lassen in einem fenster, nicht im editor.
bitte um hilfe


```
import javax.swing.*;
class InputWithDialog
{
  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
    String s = JOptionPane.showInputDialog( "Wo kommst du denn wech?" );
    
    
    
//    System.out.println( "Aha, du kommst aus " + s );
    System.exit( 0 );                           // Beendet das Programm
  }
}
```


----------



## Beni (1. Dez 2006)

JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( ... ) ? :wink:


----------



## gokappi (1. Dez 2006)

gut das mit dem ausgeben hab ich verstanden. ("JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( ... )")

aber wie kann ich nur zahlen einlesen? vielleicht so:?

parameter = getParameter("HOEHE");
hohe = Integer.parseInt(parameter);

kann mir jemand mal ein programmteil schreiben dazu?


----------

